# Reservoir Saugeye Tips?



## sloweboat (Mar 13, 2014)

I have never fished for Saugeye before. I understand that it's quite a bit different than walleye fishing on Erie.

Even though the DNR stock Saugeye in numerous reservoirs around Ohio, I am having a difficult time finding published books/mags/blogs/etc. on angling specifically for Saugeye in Reservoirs. (The new Wild Ohio published a tidbit about angling for Walleye/Saugeye/Hyb. Stripers at spillways and warm water discharges.)

I found a helpful video on YouTube from Troy "Fishslim" Becker from the Columbus Fishing Expo (apparently a OGF member).

Does anyone know of any resources or publications that would be helpful?
Thanks!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

sloweboat said:


> I have never fished for Saugeye before. I understand that it's quite a bit different than walleye fishing on Erie.
> 
> Even though the DNR stock Saugeye in numerous reservoirs around Ohio, I am having a difficult time finding published books/mags/blogs/etc. on angling specifically for Saugeye in Reservoirs. (The new Wild Ohio published a tidbit about angling for Walleye/Saugeye/Hyb. Stripers at spillways and warm water discharges.)
> 
> ...


Do a search in the central ohio forum. TONS of saugeye info. A few recent ones "trolling techniques" "rainy nite bite jerks limit".. and tons of others..


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

sloweboat said:


> I have never fished for Saugeye before. I understand that it's quite a bit different than walleye fishing on Erie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That being said, this too is my first winter fishing for them and I haven't had too much success. I thought it was just me being a noob and rooking it up but a good number of old salts I've been seeing out there have been just telling me it's been a slow season this year. I have only witnessed a handful of any caught on some of the more frequented areas


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER (Feb 25, 2006)

Hang on every word of the youtube video of Troy's you found. He's the expert when it comes to Saugeye and he revealed a lot about how to find and catch them in that video.


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

They will start biting good in a couple weeks in the local flows


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

sloweboat said:


> I have never fished for Saugeye before. I understand that it's quite a bit different than walleye fishing on Erie
> 
> Does anyone know of any resources or publications that would be helpful?
> Thanks!


I don't know of any publications that would be helpful but I have saugeye fished on Cowan and Rocky-fork lakes a few times at night{summer} and done ''fairly'' well. I put in a few fish-less nights until I found the areas they seemed to prefer.
I found dark moon-less nights to be the best and the majority of fish I caught were taken between midnight and 4 a.m. I tried several methods and caught a few fish casting jigs and cranks but had far better luck slow trolling a floating jig-head with a minnow or 2/3 of a night crawler. I didn't have any of the bait walker sinkers or Lindy rigs so I just used a 3/16 or 1/4 oz barrel sinker and held it in place {about two feet from a small floating jig head}with a small split shot. I fished from my canoe and paddled very SLOWLY and very QUIETLY-- most fish were fairly shallow{no electronics} but I'd guess 10 to 12 ft of water --sometimes less. I concentrated on the edges of flats near creek channels or steep drop-offs {sometimes weeds on Rocky-Frk}. One thing that seemed to really trigger strikes was to jerk the rod and pull the jig up off the bottom-- many times fish would hit as the jig fell back. Worked good for {mostly small}catfish also. This method might work in the day-time on a cloudy/rainy day when boat traffic was at a minimum.
Good-Luck and Good-Fishing


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

CRAPPIECOMMANDER said:


> Hang on every word of the youtube video of Troy's you found. He's the expert when it comes to Saugeye and he revealed a lot about how to find and catch them in that video.



What video? I want to see them. Can anyone provide a link? Thanks!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

This ?


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER (Feb 25, 2006)

That's it!


----------



## sloweboat (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks guys, I will have to check out the central forum. Apparently Central Ohio is where the Saugeye interest is. I ran into a couple sources that point towards Indian Lake and Buckeye Lake to be the "hotspots" for Saugeye.

http://www.gameandfishmag.com/fishing/fishing_icefishing-fishing_oh_0210_02/

http://www.in-fisherman.com/walleye/saugeye/where-and-how-to-catch-saugeye/


----------

